# HK Days $200 Rebate



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

FYI, HK is offering a $200 mail in rebate on all purchases of select models (USP, P30, HK45, Mark23 and MR Rifles). $200 is returned in the form of a visa card. Promotion valid for purchases made from November 1st to December 31st. I picked up a USP 40 and 45 on the 7th. Brand new USP's for about the same price as a new Glock or M&P after the rebate not to shabby. Christmas came early for me.

T


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I need a USP Expert.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Perhaps the HK45 will find its way to my stable.


----------



## jeager106 (Sep 27, 2014)

I've had a USP .45 for about 5 years. I love it mostly because it can be carried cocked & locked.
It's way too big for concealed work but for a house gun it's fine.
I live on 15 acres of woods and always carry something when outdoors. Lately it's been the USP.
I benched it a 25 yards with Federal Premium HST ammo. 5 shot group was just under 1.5".


----------

